# egg whites raw?



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

Never been a fan of eggs, but friend told me he has 6 egg whites, 1 full egg mixed with water in a shaker with a teaspoon of either coffee or choc nesquick to flavour it for breakfast..

Sound OK?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Waste of time so no not ok.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sounds awful too, so again, not ok


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I've never really understood the egg white in shake thing. Same protein content as a scoop of whey.

You can buy egg whites in cartons though to save messing around if you must.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

2004mark said:


> I've never really understood the egg white in shake thing. Same protein content as a scoop of whey.
> 
> You can buy egg whites in cartons though to save messing around if you must.


its all Stallone's fault, the pr**k.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

If you eat raw egg whites your body won't digest them,blended or in a shaker is fine. Can't see the problem tbf


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> If you eat raw egg whites your body won't digest them,blended or in a shaker is fine. Can't see the problem tbf


Interesting luther

Are you suggesting that once the slime is broken up the full amino profile can be digested?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Interesting luther
> 
> Are you suggesting that once the slime is broken up the full amino profile can be digested?


Yes,I've posted up the link before,will dig it out


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.eggnation.co.uk/Egg%20protein%20frequently%20asked%20questions

Here. Liquid,not raw


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> http://www.eggnation.co.uk/Egg%20protein%20frequently%20asked%20questions
> 
> Here. Liquid,not raw


Excellent thank you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> http://www.eggnation.co.uk/Egg%20protein%20frequently%20asked%20questions
> 
> Here. Liquid,not raw


Are they not the ones that are already pasturized mate therefore not exactly raw ?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I used to polish off egg whites untill I learned about the protein profile, and the importance of the fats.

I drink full eggs in whey in the morning now to increase the profile,

Egg white on its own is considered an incomplete protein as a lot is in the yolk

I have 10kg of egg whites in my fridge now for whenever I skipload again for pancakes lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> Are they not the ones that are already pasturized mate therefore not exactly raw ?


Yes mate,but as you said earlier,the rocky thing eating raw eggs out of the pint glass is bollox,of he had blended them or mixed them in a shaker then that would be fine


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Could just cook them and make them even better for ya


----------

